# First Time reviving old yeast (& first starter too!)



## rheffera (11/9/13)

Heya guys,

I just wanted to report that it seems that my very first attempt at doing a yeast starter (for a YEAR old WLP380 no less) is a success!

I used a stirplate 0.5 then stepped up another litre, During the entire process it looked dead as, however a gravity reading of decanting said otherwise.

I just decanted as much as possible then pitched it 5 hours ago, I just looked at the brew and im seeing a krausen starting to form. :super:

Seems like i have successfully revived the yeast! Let's hope i didn't screw up the sanitation side of things..


----------



## rheffera (12/9/13)

Holy jesus is this yeast active! Bubbling once a second and i have the biggest krausen i have ever had since i returned to brewing...its occuping 4 Liters of head space!

It's Alive! *Cackles Madly*


----------



## JBrew (13/9/13)

Hi rheffera,

Im in the process of reviving a 3-4 mth old yeast (I bottled a bit of the yeast from a WLP001). Started on Wed night with about 300mls of wort and stepped up with another 400mls last night - plan to add 400mls tonight and probably another 400 on Sat before brewing on Sunday.

Im not getting much foaming action on the starter - is this what you experienced as well? When the yeast settles at the bottom of the starter I think I can see that's its grown a fair bit since Wed night. I have no stir plate unfortunately but have kept it mostly at around 18 degrees.

J


----------



## Yob (13/9/13)

have a look at the stepping starter calculator, adding 400ml at a time may not get you the growth you require

LINKY


----------



## rheffera (13/9/13)

Jbrew, my starter appeared dead the entire time but i can assure you, its very much alive!

You can tell because you can see there yeast cake is bigger & when you decant for the final time do a gravity reading. I was unsure if mine was alive until i saw the gravity reading. 

As yob said, 400ml each step isn't going to give you good growth. I personally use this calculator: http://www.brewersfriend.com/yeast-pitch-rate-and-starter-calculator/#cells_per_gram


If i was doing it without a stirplate id still be doing 500ml then a litre, then pitching. At any rate, it sounds like your yeast is alive.


----------

